# WAGO 750-841 Web-based Management wiederherstellen



## Pietpinguin (7 November 2010)

Hallo,

bei meiner WAGO 750-841 (FW17) sind die Seiten für das "Web-based Management" verschwunden. Ich weiß, dass man über das "Ethernet-Setting-Tool" mit der Option "Exctract" die Seiten wiederherstellen kann. Nur leider bin ich nicht im Besitz des seriellen Programmierkabels, welches man hierfür benötigt. Und daher nützt mir das Tool recht wenig.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand die Dateien zur Verfügung stellen oder eine andere Lösung vorschlagen


----------



## Matze001 (7 November 2010)

Meines wissens nach kannst du via FTP die Dateien auf die SPS kopieren.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Pietpinguin (7 November 2010)

Nur leider habe ich die Dateien nicht...


----------



## Matze001 (7 November 2010)

theoretisch müssen sie iwo auf deinem rechner rumliegen, 
weil das ethernetsettings wird auch nichts anderes machen als sie 
zu kopieren.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Pietpinguin (7 November 2010)

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon . Habe unter dem Programmpfad des "Ethernet Settings-Tool" bis jetzt aber noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Oberchefe (7 November 2010)

siehe Anhang


----------



## Pietpinguin (8 November 2010)

Danke Oberchefe!

Das Web-based Management läuft nun wieder.....!


----------



## Markus Rupp (10 November 2010)

allerdings ist es so das man eigentlich im wago-ethernet-settings nach dem download der firmware erstmal formatiert und danach extrahiert (die zwei knöpfe im "wes" dadurch holt sich der controller aus dem speicherbereich der firmware das "wbm" zurück, vorsicht ist mit der hier angewandten methode in sofern geboten, wie das "wbm" durchaus firmwarespezifisch ist und hier funktionale probleme auftretten "können"


grüße Markus


----------



## Oberchefe (10 November 2010)

Er hat nach der Firmwareversion 17 gefragt und genau diese bekommen.


----------



## Pietpinguin (11 November 2010)

habe festgestellt, dass mei Controller nicht die FW17 sondern die FW16 besitzt. Die Parameter, die ich über die Web-Oberfläche verändert haben funktionieren (NTP-Server, Disable BootP) allerdings. Wie kann ich die Firmware auf Version 17 updaten (ohne serielles Kabel)?


----------



## gravieren (11 November 2010)

Hi

Z.b. 
mit der Software  "WAGO_Ethernet Update (V01.00.Beta8)"


Wenn alle klappt ists gut.

Geht etwas schief, benötigst du trotzdem das serielle Kabel


Meine Empfehlung --> Serielles Kabel besorgen.
Braucht man immer mal wieder.


Gruß Karl


----------



## gravieren (13 November 2010)

Hi

Hab noch was gefunden


----------

